# Beztēma >  Iekšdedzes dzinēja pārbūve par:

## Ingus Siliņš

Sveiki visiem, mēs dzīvojam laikā, kad degvielas cenas ceļās un naftas krājumi nav mūžīgi, ko sakat par iekšdedzes dzinēja pārbūvi par?:
stirlinga dzinēju
tvaika dzinēju
slāpekļa, saspiestas gāzes dzinēju
pārbūvei der kā dīzelis, tā arī bendzīnmoors ar iešprici...
liederības koeficents nav būtisks, svarīgi vai tas strādā utt.
Varbūt kādam der tas kā koģenerācijas termocentrāle mājās - ražo siltumu un eletrību no šķeldām utt.
Vai kāds ko tādu ir provējis?

----------


## Vinchi

Viens no reālākajiem variantiem man šķiet ūdeņraža un skābekļa sadalīšana ūdenim ar pašrezonansē pulsējošiem nerūsējošā tērauda elektrodiem.

Itkā dodot gaisam klāt šādu maisījumu var iegūt 20% ekonoimiju.

----------


## Raimonds1

gaisa variants
http://quasiturbine.promci.qc.ca/QTVehi ... tique.html
http://www.engineeringhobbyist.com/proj ... esign.html

neesmu reķinājis, bet 500l itru 11 atm resīvera balonns varot 800W ekvivalenta fleksi 6 minūtes darbināt.
ja saspiež lidz 200atm, uzliek reduktorus, kaut kas sanāk

----------


## zzz

Visaadiem "rezonanses" elektrolizeetaajiem aarkaartiigi biezhi pietruukst saprashanas un prasmes adekvaati izmeeriit/apreekjinaat reaali pateereeto energjiju. Kas pie stipri nesinusoidaalaam straavaam patieshaam meedz buut ne gluzhi vienkaarshi.

----------


## karloslv

Savukārt tiem, kas gaisu grib saspiest līdz 200 atm, arī pietrūkst kaut kas. Piemēram, monstrozi kriogēnie baloni.

----------


## zzz

Saakotneejaa postaa bija mineets ka pofik par lietderiibas koeficientu. Tad jau var arii spaidiit gaisu liidz 200 atm un peec tam atpakalj. Glabaashana... nuuu jaaaa, benziinbaakas vietaa neieliksi un taalu vis neaizbrauksi.

----------


## a_masiks

Nav jānodarbojas ar vellapēdas izgudrošanu. Pietiek ja paskatāmies kas jau ir sagudrots.  Savādāk būs kā ar mūsu mazo draudziņu - Epi....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wood_gas_generator
http://www.padomjuauto.lv/Forums/vie...3d5d8679b215c5
http://www.gengas.nu/byggbes/xv.shtml

vai meklētājā aclēgvārdus *wood gas generator*.
Un lieto to pašu benzīna mototru. Koka pagalīšu vietā kaut vai salmus bāz.

PS -  kara, pēckara periodā tas esot bijis izplatīts benzīna "aizstājējs" civilajā tehnikā.

----------


## Didzis

Gāzģenerātors nav nekas jauns.Jau otrā Pasaules kara laikā ar tādiem braukāja. Čakars jau baigais, bet ja galīgi nav benzīna, tad tomēr labāk kā ar kājām staigāt. Gāzģenerātoru principā var uzbūvēt mājas apstākļos. Jā, vēl ienāca prātā, ka pie mums nav iespējams braukāt ar elektromobīli, Bez salona apsildes jau ziemā nepabrauksi, bet no akumulatoriem salonu nesasildīsi. Nekur neliksies, vajadzēs vien braukāt ar iekšdedzes dzinējiem. Ziemā jau sanāk 100% lietderības koificents, jo viss nelietderīgais motora siltums aiziet salona apsildīšanai, i tad pie -25 grādiem vēl nepietiek.

----------


## zzz

> PS -  kara, pēckara periodā tas esot bijis izplatīts benzīna "aizstājējs" civilajā tehnikā.


 90tajos gados svaigi peec neatkariibas atguushanas un benziina kriizes laikos shaada taada muusdienu bleenjoshanaas ar gaazgjeneratoriem notikaas arii Latvijaa. Lielu popularitaati gan tie neuzkjeera, jo cik pa ausu galam esmu dzirdeejis tad tur ir biskji iipatneejas prasiibas pret dzineeju, kuraam muusdienaas razhotie vairs labi nepasee (kara un peeckara laikos taisiitie bija labaak piemeeroti), kaa arii dabiski, kriitaas dzineeja jauda un lietoshanas eertums ar nav neko grandiozs.

----------


## zzz

Vprochem

ftp://ftp.fao.org/docrep/fao/t0512e/t0512e00.pdf

reports speciaali paliidziibai neegjeru utml valstinjaam.

----------


## LED

> Nav jānodarbojas ar vellapēdas izgudrošanu. Pietiek ja paskatāmies kas jau ir sagudrots.  Savādāk būs kā ar mūsu mazo draudziņu - Epi....
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wood_gas_generator
> http://www.padomjuauto.lv/Forums/vie...3d5d8679b215c5
> http://www.gengas.nu/byggbes/xv.shtml
> 
> vai meklētājā aclēgvārdus *wood gas generator*.
> Un lieto to pašu benzīna mototru. Koka pagalīšu vietā kaut vai salmus bāz.
> 
> PS -  kara, pēckara periodā tas esot bijis izplatīts benzīna "aizstājējs" civilajā tehnikā.


 Padomjuauto.lv īstais links būs šis: http://www.padomjuauto.lv/Forums/viewto ... c&start=16

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Nav jānodarbojas ar vellapēdas izgudrošanu. Pietiek ja paskatāmies kas jau ir sagudrots.  Savādāk būs kā ar mūsu mazo draudziņu - Epi....
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wood_gas_generator
> http://www.padomjuauto.lv/Forums/vie...3d5d8679b215c5
> http://www.gengas.nu/byggbes/xv.shtml
> 
> vai meklētājā aclēgvārdus *wood gas generator*.
> Un lieto to pašu benzīna mototru. Koka pagalīšu vietā kaut vai salmus bāz.
> 
> PS -  kara, pēckara periodā tas esot bijis izplatīts benzīna "aizstājējs" civilajā tehnikā.
> ...


 .
Ingus: Jā, tas gāzģenerātors ir ļoti laba ideja, malkas klucīšu vietā var likt noteikti šķeldu, tā ir smalkāka un iespējams labāk pārstrādājas gāzē...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Savukārt tiem, kas gaisu grib saspiest līdz 200 atm, arī pietrūkst kaut kas. Piemēram, monstrozi kriogēnie baloni.


 šķidra slāpekļa dzinējs būtu visai vilinoša ideja karstā vasarā... ekoloģisks + dzesē salonu... lai nav karsti  ::  šeit visticamāk der kāds dīzeļdzinējs pārbūvei, jo tam ir augstspiediena komutācija ( degvielas padeves sistēma )...
http://www.aa.washington.edu/AERP/CRYOC ... /Index.htm
Pie tam dīzeļdegviela noderētu kā rezerves variants...

----------


## AndrisZ

Saspiestu gaisu līdz 200 atmosfērām var iegādāties jebkurā vietā, kur darbojas ar akvalangiem. Tā nav kriogēnā tehnoloģija. Ja vajag gaisu sašķidrināt, tad gan. Bet tad nevajag 200 atmosfēras.

----------


## Didzis

Spied to gaisu cik gribi, tā kā tā nekur neaizbrauksi.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Kāpēc no akumulātoriem nesasildīsies?
Nerunājot nemaz par to, ka var uzmeistaror dzesēšanu elektromotoram un siltumu novadīt uz salonu, bet runāsim par to, ka lai braukšana būtu kaut necik komfortabla, motora/baterija jaudai būtu jābūt (mans viedoklis) vismaz 25kw. Nu, tā rēķinot 25kw ir ~30zirgaspēki un tas varētu būt līdzīgs cēliens, kā iekšdedzes 1.3 dzinējam, kad apgriezieni ir ~2500 - 3000 (kas - protams - ir ļoti švaks cēliens).
Tev tak nebūtu žēl no saviem 25kw nieka 2 - 3 novirzīt salonam? Nu ok - pie ātruma 60km/h un labas aeirodinamikas, jaudas patēriņš būs vismaz 7kw (skūteris ar 2kw motoru neiet atrak par 60. Mašīnas gaisa pretestība varētu būt ~3 reizes lielāka) un 2kw papildus, protams, ka spēlē lomu, bet lokies kā gribi - tev taču to siltumu šā vai tā vajag!  :: 

Manuprāt elektromašīnītes būtu baigi super duperīgā štele, ja vien tās baterijas neaizņemtu tik daudz vietas/svara un nemaksātu TIK dārgi.
Ātri uzmetot aci LIPO piedāvātajām iespējām -
336 grami ir 11.1V (3 celles) un 5000mAh (5Ah). Par cenu pagaidām nerunāsim, bet man ir čujs, ka lētāk par 50$ kilogramā jau nu nedabūt tās bačas. Par drošību arī nerunāsim (maitas nenormāli sprāgst pie triecieniem/pārslodzēm).
Tātad rēķinam. 1kg lipo = 11V un 15Ah. 50kg lipo = 11V un 750Ah. Pārvēršam kwh = NIEKA 8kw/H. Tas nozīmē, ka minimāli gāzējot un nebraucot ātrāk par 60km/h, mēs varam vizināties tikai vienu stundu. Piedevām - līdzi jāvadā baterijas, kas sver jau 50kg un maksā 2500$ :/.
OKi - varam pieķūnēt mūsu mašīnu uz 200kg lipo bateriju, iegūstot 4 stundas lēnas vizināšanās. Protams - ir arī savi plusi! ZVĒRĪGS cēliens pie jaudīgāka elektro motora, jo tās baterijas spēj nodrošināt 10C un pat vairāk, kas nozīmē, ka mūsu (200kg = 24kw/h) 24kw/h baterijas drīkst noslogot ar 240kw jaudu vai pat vel vairāk, kas ir pāri 300 zirgiem!  :: ))) Tad tikai jaudīgu brushless motoru jāiemet iekšā!

Bet anyway... 7500$ vērtas baterijas... pa to naudu var DAAUDZ benzīna nopirkt un ilgi ar opeli vizināties!  :: 

Beefs 




> Gāzģenerātors nav nekas jauns.Jau otrā Pasaules kara laikā ar tādiem braukāja. Čakars jau baigais, bet ja galīgi nav benzīna, tad tomēr labāk kā ar kājām staigāt. Gāzģenerātoru principā var uzbūvēt mājas apstākļos. Jā, vēl ienāca prātā, ka pie mums nav iespējams braukāt ar elektromobīli, Bez salona apsildes jau ziemā nepabrauksi, bet no akumulatoriem salonu nesasildīsi. Nekur neliksies, vajadzēs vien braukāt ar iekšdedzes dzinējiem. Ziemā jau sanāk 100% lietderības koificents, jo viss nelietderīgais motora siltums aiziet salona apsildīšanai, i tad pie -25 grādiem vēl nepietiek.

----------


## uldisb

Saspiestā gāze (dabasgāze, metāns) nav nekas jauns. Arī pie mums ar to brauc. Vajag tikai gāzes vadu mājās, kompresoru attiecīgu, auto aprīkojumu. Viss tas pie mums ir dabūjams. Cita lieta cik lielaa laikaa tas atmaksaasies. Jo pashas gaazes cena šodien nav maza.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Uldi, tas bazars ar saspiestu gāzi bija domāts kā gaisa pistoles, nevis kā iekšdedzes dzinējs!
Anyway - ja atmiņa neviļ, tad vel pirms laika par 600Ls varēja tikt pie iekārtas, kas mājas gāzi pārvērš (saspiež... nezinu) gāzē, ko pildīt mašīnā. Tikai nepateikšu, vai tajos 600Ls ietilpa arī mašīnas dzinēja pārbūve.
Beefs

----------


## a_masiks

ir arī šāds risinājums

http://www.statoil.lv/public/26432.php

----------


## LED

Saspiesta gaisa auto:
http://auto.delfi.lv/zinas/raksts/5413
Ja nemaldos, tad kaut kāda franču kompānija jau ražo tādus auto.

Sašķidrinātā dabazgāze arī diez ko neatmaksājas, jo iekārtas ir dārgas un Latvijas Gāze tev uzreiz ierubij citu tarifi, kā tu uzstādi sev mājās sašķidrināšanas kompresoru. Un nez kas notiek ar to karbona balonu pie sadursmes :O 200bar iet pa gaisu.

----------


## karloslv

Kompozītu balons sprāgstot tomēr manuprāt rada mazāk bīstamu šķembu nekā tērauda balons  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Pirmais automobīli uz saspiestas gāzes /CO2/ izgudroja Nikolajs Nosovs savā grāmatā „Nezinītis Saules pilsētā”(1958.g.).
Nezinītis tā arī braukāja ar gāzētā ūdens mašīnīti.... :P 
Klasiku jālasa, bērni, klasiku...!

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dq8aZVLpf-c
http://www.theaircar.com/acf/air-cars/e ... orage.html
The costs involved to compress the air to be used in a vehicle are inferior to the costs involved with a normal combustion engine. 
Air is abundant, economical, transportable, storable and, most importantly, nonpolluting. 
The technology involved with compressed air reduces the production costs of vehicles with 20% because it is not necessary to assemble a refrigeration system, a fuel tank, spark plugs or silencers. 
Air itself is not flammable 
The mechanical design of the motor is simple and robust 
It does not suffer from corrosion damage resulting from the battery. 
Less manufacturing and maintenance costs. 
The tanks used in an air compressed motor can be discarded or recycled with less contamination than batteries. 
The tanks used in a compressed air motor have a longer lifespan in comparison with batteries, which, after a while suffer from a reduction in performance. 

http://www.gizmag.com/go/3185/
http://www.gizmag.com/go/3185/picture/6133/
http://www.fuellessusa.com/AIR.html

Varēja jau uzrauties uz divi vienā  četrtaktu un divtaktu motora kritiku   ::  , kur 2 litru diznējs aizstāj 3.5 litru dzinēju.
http://www.autobloggreen.com/2008/03/25 ... -operatio/
Ricardo has developed a new prototype engine called 2/4SIGHT which could give HCCI a run for its money. An engine equipped with this new system is capable of running on either the 2 or 4 stroke engine cycle, allowing their V6 test-bed to be downsized from 3.5 liters to 2.0 liters while making the same power output. This downsizing leads to a 27 percent reduction in fuel consumption and correspondingly lowered emissions.

----------


## LED

Uz saspiesta gaisa noteikti lietderīgākais ir rotora dzinējs.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Visai interesants ir gāzturbīnas motors - var lietot praktiski jabkuru degvielu...
google: gas turbine car

----------


## guguce

Pāris gadus atpakaļ ''Auto'' žurnālā lasīju par krievu, kurš par trešdaļu palielina dzinēju jaudu 
(pārsvarā motociklu) izvācot kloķeni.  Tikai bijušas problēmas ar pielaidi sacensībām. Serģim tādu!

----------


## a_masiks

> Tikai bijušas problēmas ar pielaidi sacensībām.


 ......??? Un tikai??? Tās bija vienīgās problēmas??? Man šķiet ar motora iekurbulēšanu arī varēja būt zināmas grūtības... vispār var jau arī finišēt tikai uz viena kurbuļa vien... ja kas...

----------


## karloslv

Toties izvācot motoru pavisam, var ievērojami samazināt svaru!

----------


## Raimonds1

titāns, alumīnijs, oglekļa šķiedra, epoksīdi ir pieejami un tie, kas artiem darbojas arī. tikai tas maksā.

----------


## GuntisK

> palielina dzinēju jaudu (pārsvarā motociklu) izvācot kloķeni.


 T.i. bez kloķvārpstas? Jeb es ne tā jūs sapratu?   ::  Kā tas vispār var būt?

----------


## guguce

Nu piemēram Vankeļa dzinēji jau arī ir savādāki un kloķvārpsta noņem lielu daļu no derīgās enerģijas.

----------


## andrievs

> palielina dzinēju jaudu (pārsvarā motociklu) izvācot kloķeni.
> 
> 
>  T.i. bez kloķvārpstas? Jeb es ne tā jūs sapratu?   Kā tas vispār var būt?


 Jau 30 gadus atpakaļ pat Padomijā  taisīja Žiguļus ar rotoru dzinējiem priekš milicijas.

a mūsdienās tas izskatās šadi:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mazda_Wankel_engine

----------


## a_masiks

> Nu piemēram Vankeļa dzinēji jau arī ir savādāki un kloķvārpsta noņem lielu daļu no derīgās enerģijas.


 Cik lielu? 0,1% ? Jā, tūkstošā daļa no jaudas ir tā vērts lai izmestu kloķvārpstu.
Ņemsism vērā, ka kloķvārpstā priekš 1 cilindra ir 3 vai 4 gultņi. Šajos gultņos tad arī zūd visa "lielā daļa" enerģijas. Nu... saļņikus vēl varam izmest, lai netraucē... ideāli...

Pie tam vankeļa dziņejs nebūs tas pac virzuļdzinējs tikai ar izmestu kloķvārpstu....

----------


## GuntisK

Jau 30 gadus atpakaļ pat Padomijā  taisīja Žiguļus ar *rotoru dzinējiem* priekš milicijas.

Nu tak tā arī varējat teikt uzreiz. Usje jasno!   ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nav ko spriedelēt par kaut kādām dumībām (Saspiesta gaisa, slāpekļa, u.t.t. dzinējiem) Vot pavisam reāla alternatīva ir automašīnas ar elektrodzinējiem. Un vispār elektro mašīnas nav nekas jauns automobiļu ēras sākumā lielākā daļa esot bijusi elektromobīļu. 1996 gadā ford pat sāka masveidā ražot šādus elekromobīļus tikai kas notika - iejaucās naftas magnāti un vsas pārdotās mašīnas cilvēkiem burtiski atņēma un iznīcināja tad jājautā KĀDĒĻ jo elektromobīļiem ir ļoti daudz plusu salīdzinot ar iekšdedzes dzinēju auto
1.Nepiesārņo dabu
2.Nav vajadzīga degviela, ūdeņradis u.t.t.
3.Reāli ir pat lielāks uzrāviens kā lielākajai daļai iekšdedzes dzinēju automobīļu
4.Vienkāršāki ekspluatācijā un apkopē (sāksim jau ar to ka nav eļļas un citas netīrības)
U.t.t.
Vienīgais mīnuss ka ar konkrēto fordu varēja ar vienu uzlādi nobraukt tikai 160 jūdzes (tādat ceļošanai neder bet ikdienā milioniem cilvēku aizbraukt no punkta A līdz punktam B un atpakaļ vienkārš ideāli)

Dokumentālā filma par visu iepriekšminēto WHO KILLED ELECTRIC CAR? - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vD33UMAtBY (1 daļa ja nu kas pārējās daļas skat iekš RELATED VIDEOS) (angļu valodā!)

Šeit video kur var redzēt ka elektromobīlim ir daudz lielāks uzrāviens kā iekšdedzes dzinējam - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqqtJpfZElQ

----------


## dmd

heh. tikai parēķini cik ātri tiktu izsmelti visi akmensogļu krājumi, ja visus auto darbinātu uz elektrību. un cik ilgs laiks paietu, lai sabūvētu pietiekoši daudz elektrostaciju, lai visus tos auto sabarotu.

----------


## a_masiks

*ROBERTTT* 
Nu beidz! Nav ko meklēt sazvērestības teorijas tur, kur to nav.
Ir vairāki OBJEKTĪVI iemesli, kāpēc masveidā neražo elektrokārus.
Takš ir dafiga elektropiedziņas transporta līdzekļu: trambajs, trolejbuss, elektrovilcieni, noliktavu autopacēlāji, sīki cilvēki elektrokāri maziem attālumiem... NEVIENS naftas magnāts jamiem nav ķēries klāt. NEVIENS!!!
Elektro transportam ir sekojoši trūkumi:
1)ļoti ilgs uzlādes laiks. Benzīna bāku var uzpildīt 1 minūtes laikā, akumulātoru jālādē stundām.
2)neliels enerģijas uzkrāšanas potenciāls attiecībā pret massu. Ar 25kg smagu akumuātoru var nobraukt gandrīz 10 reizes mazāk, kā ar 25kg benzīna, pie tam benzīna motoram ir traģiski mazāks lietderības koeficents.
3)attiecīgi mazs nobrauktā ceļa attālums starp uzlādēm.
4)šobrīd 1 akumulātors videi nes daudz reizes lielāku piesārņojumu, nekā bezetilēna benzīns.
5) Ne īpaši liels  akumulātoru darbības mūžs. Pie tam uz mūža beigām diezgan būtiski samazinās akumulātora veiktspēja un ietilpība. Labi, ja tie būs 100'000 km noskrējiena, ar aķiem  gruntīgi aprīkotam elektrokāram. Pēc tam tie visi ir jāmaina. Benzīna bākai un motoram tas nebūtu kaut kas īpašs.

Tajā brīdī, kad šie trūkumi vairs nebūs būtiski, vai tiks novērsti - elektrokārus ražos un lietos masveidā.
Nu piemēram, ja benzīns vairs nebūs pieejams vispār, vai arī paliks nesamērīgi dārgs- tad jā, tad jebkura alternatīva būs laba. Gan CO gāzģenerātori, gan elektrokāri. Uz šo brīdi ekonomiski izdevīgi ekspluatēt /LĒTĀK!!!!/ ir benzīna motorus. Tas IR objektīvs fakts.

----------


## ROBERTTT

PSC masik kur ir tava problēma pat video neesi noskatījies un jau dirs visi tavi nosauktie punkti ir.. - AKUMULATORS Filmas beigās rādija ka viens opis ir izgudrojis n-tās reizes ietilpīgākus akumulatorus un visu to ražošanu tūlīt arī pāpirka... Un pa tiešām pirms nenoskatīsies visu filmu WHO KILLED ELECTRIC CAR? (Visas daļas) Lūdzu neposto savas muļķības!

----------


## a_masiks

Kādas muļķības? Cik ilgi akumulātors jālādē? 2 minūtes? Cik man būs jāsēž ilgi katrā "elektro-benzīntankā", līdz man uzlādēsies aķis? Vot, lūdzu, pasaki CIK????
Vai neesi redzējis - 2x2 opji ir izgudrojuši mūžīgo dzinēju, kuram vispār nekas nav vajadzīgs - sēdies iekšā un brauc! Mūzīgi! Tikai ļaunie naftas giganti neļauj jamiem izgatavot savas mašīnas.... a mūsu superkrutie izgudortāji ir tik nabagi, ka paši nevar naudiņu sakasīt ij kaut ko uztaisīt... un apkārt visi tik uzpirkti, ka  iziekas neticam jamo īpašajām izgudrotāju spējām.... pat mūsu pašu Epis - ļaunie naftas magāti visu šo forumu nopirkuši, jo te neviens netic ka var uztaisīt gāzes dzinēju ar lietderību virs 30%, a Epis ZIN, ka viņš spēj uztaisīt pat ar 95% vai mazdrusciņ vairāk....

Par n-tās reizes ietilpīgākiem... takš litijajonu vai litij-polimēru aķi ir ietilpīgāki uz masas vienību par parastajiem skābes aku. Nekas īpāsi jauns tas nav. Bet daudzas reizes dārgāks, uz stāvas stiprumu daudz kaprīzāks, kā arī uzlādes ilgums tāds pac. Litija aķus lieto elektrovelosipēdos. 10-15kg smagi, lādējas pus dienu, ļauj nobraukt 50-60km ar vienu uzlādi. Nakuj tas kādam vajadzīgs? Pa pilsētas veikaliem -ok, bet no Ogres uz darbu Rīgā katru dienu - bezcers. Ņemot vērā ka ASV /arī jevropā/ lielākoties  mājas - darbs atrodas 100-150km attālumā - nafig tādu transporta līdzekli.

----------


## ROBERTTT

PSC svina akumulatori vēl labāk ar tādiem toč tālu neaizbrauks Bļe un neiet runa arī par litija akumulatoriem (Tos ko opis zgudroja)!

----------


## zzz

Hah, pokemonu paaudze, kurai filmas aizvieto nepiecieshamiibu domaat un analizeet ar personiskajaam smadzeneem.

Ladna, robertinj, dajosh informaaciju par 10x uuberakumulaatoriem. Nu tur izmanoto kjiimiju/principus, izgudrotaajonkulja vaardu uzvaardu, patentu numurinjus, tjipa taa. Breeciens "a vot fiiiilmaaaa raadiija" buus stipri nepietiekami, filmaas raada arii supermenu un godzillu.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Bļe pašol nah es tev neesmu raimonds

----------


## zzz

katram savs shirmiisha pieveershanaas veids  ::  , raimondinsh - politiskais njaudeetaajs un "izgudrotaajs" visos iespeejamos caurumos, robertinsh - shoreiz izceelaas ar naivu fanoshanu par filminju, tak diemzheel neapdomaajot vis inzhenieriskos momentus, kas tam visam apakshaa seezh (tev veel ir iespeeja laboties - dzemdee ka nu datus par revolucionaarajiem akumulatoriem. Nespeesi - tiksi uzskatiits par piekjertu rupjaa samuldeeshanaa.)

----------


## Raimonds1

ja cienījamais opnents pats spētu saprast, kas notiek un izvērtēt, tad saprastu, ka elektroauto un hibrīdi IR  aktuāli. Mazda, Fords, BMW viens pēc otra taisa savus hibrīdus. Aktuālākais pašlaik ir risinājums ar rekuperācijas enerģijas atgūšanu, litija aķiem un lielas kapacitātes kondensatoriem.
Sevišķi ņemot vērā vidējā patērētāja diendienā nobrauktos - 20-50km, no kuriem puse pa sastrēgumiem ar biežu apstāšanos un braukšanas uzsākšanu.
http://www.afstrinity.com/

Tāpat degvielas tirgū jau pat Latvija sāk parādīties NODOKĻU  politika, piemēram, nesen tā tika mainīta auto dabasgāzei ( metānam). Cik maksās litija aķi un lielas kapacitātes kondensatori ar nodokļu atlaidēm?

----------


## a_masiks

*Raimonds1* 
Bet atvaino - hibrīdautomobīļi ir tie paši benzīna motora autiņi, tikai ar iekšdedzes jaudas pārveidi elektrībā un tālāku niekošanos tikai ar elektrību.
Tb - enerģija tiek glabāta benzīna veidā, a lietota tiek pēc pārveidošanas elektrībā. Ar elektrību var darboties efektīvāk, kā arī bremzējot uzkrāt, tukšgaitā nelietojot utt. Bet iekšdedzes dzinēja PRINCIPS - paliek. Sit kaut dirsu pret zemi - tie NAV elektrokāri.





> PSC svina akumulatori vēl labāk ar tādiem toč tālu neaizbrauks Bļe un neiet runa arī par litija akumulatoriem (Tos ko opis zgudroja)!


 A par ko tad iet runa? Par kājminamo dinamo mašīnu?
Es nosaucu vairākus BŪTISKUS mīnusus akumulātoriem.
Katrs no šiem mīnusiem, salīdzinot ar benzīna mototru ir tik būtisks, ka kalpo par iemeslu lai tādu motoru nelietotu.
Vienīgais BŪTISKAIS mīnuss benzīnam būs tas, ka benzīna vienkārši vairs nebūs. Tad jebkurš risinājums būs gana labs. Un nekur nav teikts, ka tas būs tieši elektrokārs.
Pie tam, es labi zinu, ka vēsturē PIMĀ automašīna, kas sasnedza 100km/h - bija elektrokārs, tb- ar elektrību darbināms sacīkšu auto. Nu un?

----------


## Epis

Es a noskatījos to filmu "who killed the electrical Car" un piekrītu visam kas ir tajā filmā, naftas magnāti,un arī pašas ražotāj firmas tās mašinas paņēma ar spēku atpakaļ īpašniekiem un utilizēja (iznīcināja) tākā pāri nepalika neviena elektro mašina.
Kādēļ bīj vaidzīga tāda rīcība, par katru cenu iznīcināt visas mašinas ?? vai tik ne tādēļ ka viņas bīj pārāk labas !! 

Pagaidām viss krutākās bačas ir tās Li-poly +http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache...n&ct=clnk&cd=1
20% jaudīgākas par Li-ion un cik rakstīts wiki ir arī lētāks ražošanā, izturīgākas un es ticu ka nākotnē  ar jaunākajām nanotehnoloģjās, un matreāliem tiks radītas jaunas daudz daudz jaudīgākas beterijas, es te lasīju šajā nanotehnoloģiju žurnālā 
http://nanotech.physorg.com/
kad esot izgudrots veids mehānisms kā uztaisīt nanolīmenī porainu matreālu(kādu es jau aizmirsu) bet tāds super porains matreāls varētu radīt pavisam jaunas super baterijas.
Pat tagat iejot tajā linkā tur ir tādas super tehnoloģijas, atklāti jauni nano matreāli, ka maz neliekās.

Elektro mašina ir reālākais transporta līdzeklis un pēc enerģijas patēriņa,cenas/uz 100km, kas norāda arī energo efektivitāti ar viņu sacensties nevar neviens. tākā nav citu lētāku alternatīvu (ūdeņraža māšinas un viss ūdeņraža ieguves process ir 4-5x neefektīvāks, par iekšdedzes dzinējiem vispār nav ko runāt, stūlbāku tehnoloģiju es redzējis nēsu!)

par baterijām tad ir jau dzirdēts par visādiem Super CAPacitātoriem (tiem lielajiem) un tad vēl ir tādi BatCAP kāds zin, vai ir iemēģinājis kautko no šī ?

----------


## dmd

airbagi nepalīdzēs.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4OsBc8RqSKU
http://youtube.com/watch?v=WeWq6rWzChw

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu ir hibrīdam iekšdedzes dzinējs, bet 4 litru vietā 2litri un bremzēšanas enerģiju savāc atpakaļ.  Tas Trinity varinats n-tās jūdzes bez degvielas avr nobraukt. Ja visus tos procentus ko var ietaupīt, sarēķina, tad liels cipars sanāk - kaut vai uz to, ka dzelzs vietā mašīna ir no alumīnija sakausējumiem.  Vai caur to, ka tāda litija aķu vai kondensatoru ražošana tiek ar nodokļiem atbalstīta, vai arī visi aķi ir standartizēti un uzpildes stacijās mehāniski nomaināmi neuzlādētie pret uzlādētajiem.  Tam pašam iekšdedzes dzinējam - tikko skābekļa membrānas būs normālā svarā un cenā, lai brauktu ar kaut vai 30% skābekli, nevis 20%, tā arī 1.4 litru motorīts parādīs citus ciparus gan ekonomijā, gan jaudā. Wolksvāgens tagad liek 1.6 litru motorus ar turbīnu un ir gan ekonomija, gan uzrāviens.

bet cik var ietaupīt degvielas, ja Daugavai pāri uzrauj vēl pāris tiltus un pārsimt km noasfaltē, tas pat nav vārdiem pasakāms, tāpat kā tas, kas notiek, ja darbu strādā mājas pie kompja un nekur nebrauc.   ::   Vai piemēram preces miestam pie dzelceļa pieved nevis 5 mašīnas dienā, bet gan izkrauj no dzelceļa vagona  :: 

Kondensatoru koncepcija -
Its two-part energy storage system combines a Lithium-ion battery pack with a bank of ultracapacitors. This “hybrid within a hybrid” energy storage system exploits the strengths of li-ion batteries (light weight and high energy density) and ultracapacitors (small size and high power density). Batteries alone, have high energy density but they must be greatly oversized in today’s hybrid vehicles to avoid deep discharges. Battery-only hybrids also require a powerful internal combustion engine for hill climbing and acceleration. 
Adding ultracapacitors with their high power density and high cycle life allows the Extreme Hybrid™ Plug-in to achieve top speeds and rapid acceleration in electric-only mode equal to a conventional hybrid. The Extreme Hybrid™ design allows for a smaller internal combustion engine while preserving high vehicle performance. For a typical daily commute of 40 miles round trip, an Extreme Hybrid™ vehicle will not use its internal combustion engine at all.

----------


## zzz

Heheee, litija bateriju fani kaa jau parasts lidinaas maakonjos.

http://www.evworld.com/library/lithium_shortage.pdf

Konspekts - litijs ir smuki izkliedeets metaals. Ekonomiski ieguustamo litija kraajumu ir stipri par iisu, lai nu tik masveidaa taisiitu elektromobiiljus.

----------


## Epis

Bišķi pameklēju google, un atradu to Jauno SUper kapacitātorus priekš Electric Car kas uzlādējās 5 minūtēs lai maza mašina varētu nobraukt kādus 480km.   ::  
uz šitem kapacitātoriem 2009 gadā sāks ražot to mašinu.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EEStor

http://www.zenncars.com/

kā teikts Wiki tad EEstor kapacitātori tai mašinai maksāšot 3200$ kad ražos masveidā tad pie 2100$ domāju ka tas ir lēti.

----------


## zzz

Ugu, benziinjija sadaardzinaashanaas rada visaadus shiveriigus darbonjus, kas ciitiigi kaash naudinju no investoriem ar visaadu briinumu "izgudroshanu"

Viena fundamentaala probleeminja ar tjipa nanokondensatoriem - laboratorijaa jau var visaadus sasniegumus un rekordus nodemonstreet, dziivee taa nu vis tik vienkaarshi nebuus. Ja tevi epi nepaarliecinaaja litija baterijas smukaa kureeshanaas, tad vari buut droshss - uzlaadeets nanokondensators izolaacijas defekta gadiijumaa uzspraags nesaliidzinaami efektiivaak.

Kaa arii eestor.us = Under construction kaut kaa nerada vis paarlieciibu ka 2009 gadaa mashiiniites jelkur brauks ar vinju tjipa milzu kondensatoru. Visai tipisks kraapniekkantoris.

Ooo, starp citu, epi beerninj, tu tak kaadu laicinju atpakalj reklameeji tur kaut kaadu citu muuzhiigaa dzineeja izgudrotaajkantori (pat ne sevi pashu), kursh tuuliit tuuliit raadiis pasaulei pieraadiijumus. Negribi updeitus ielikt shai jautaajumaa?  :: 

Edit: atgaadinu kantoriitis saucaas Steorn un gluzhi taapat kaa epis izgudroja magneetisko muuzhiigo dzineeju. Nuka, kur rezultaati un kaalabad  validaacija/demonstraacija iespruudiijusies? Citeejot epi: "kā zināms tas steorn ir atklājis to jauno magnētisko īpašibu ka metāls var ie iet magnēta magnētiskajā laukā ar mazāku spēku nekā iziet no tā ja viņu pietuvina ļoti ātri piemēram ja blablabla"  Kur jaunaa magneetiskaa iipashiiba ar visu dzineeju izkuupeejusi?  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Gors izrēķinājis, ka amīšiem vajagot 200 triljonus, lai no naftas atteiktos. Un atteiksies, ja vajadzēs  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Atteiksies ja kāds viņiem samaksās tos 200 triljonus !

----------


## a_masiks

* ROBERTTT*
Neviens viņiem nemaksās. Tie ir pašu amīšu izdevumi, lai atstrādātu un ieviestu beznaftas tehnoloģijas.
Tb - atteikties ta atteiksies, bet viņu papildus izdevumi būs 200 triljoni.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Es nerunāju par amīšiem es runāju par naftas magnātiem nu bet ar 200 trilja būtu tāpat par maz!

----------


## ezis666

Ja viņi atteiktos, tad mes varētu iepirkt pa tādām cenām, kā krievu laikā, ja vien būs ko pirkt  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Es nerunāju par amīšiem es runāju par naftas magnātiem nu bet ar 200 trilja būtu tāpat par maz!


 es atvainojos - no kā atteiksies? No benzīna patēriņa? Bet viņi jau neko īpaši netērē! Ir PIEPRASĪJUMS pasaulē, viņi realizē piedāvājumu. 
Pasaule izvēlēsies braukt uz mandarīnu miziņu eļļas - viņi, vai kāds cits, audzēs mandarīnus!
Ir vēsturisks fakts par etilētā svina piedevu benzīnam. Svina savienojuma pievienošana benzīnam novērsa motora klaudzēšanu, kloķenes strauju nolietošanos. Svins ir indīgs, to tiešām ražotāji 1940-1950 gados noliedza. Līdz notika vairāki letāli masveida saindēšanās gadījumi rūpnīcās. Bet tā ir tikai piedeva benzīnam, kuru tagad praktiski vairs neizmanto. Pamatā benzīns ir ļoti izdevīgs, jo enerģija tiek iegūta gandrīz nenokā - no zemes. Trūkums - viņas tur daudz nav. Objektīvi - tā, kā nav daudz, tas maksā dārgi. Otrs objektīvs faktors -  naftas magnāti ir valstis, kurām pieder atradnes. Ja runājam par magnātiem, kas uzpirkuši un nogremdējuši elektromobīļus - laikam jau ar to tiek domāts Sadams Huseins? Irākā ka vai nu iegūst naftu, ij tā ir tur esošās valdības īpašums. Daudz naftu iegūst blakus esošajā Kuveitā. Arī tie esot izsūtījuši Mosad kaujiniekus apslaktēt visus, kuri tikai ierunājas par elektromobīļiem?
Labi, liriku, kas te nevienu pokemonu nepārliecinās, liekam pie malas.
Vai TU esi gatavs pārtaisīt savu braucamo uz elektrību? Ielikt kādus 20 skābes aķus, līdzstrāvas motoru uz 220V, lādēt no tīkla un braukt ne tālāk 1/2 no max attāluma līdz mājām. Ibo otra puse jāatstāj, lai var tikt apukaļ. Nu esi TAM gatavs, lai slaidi uzdirstu virsū naftas magnātiem? Jeb kā jožiks - davilsa i ridal, no s kaktusa ņe sļezal? Tb -  dirst visi mākam, bet no benžas tik un tā neatteiksimies, ibo ALTERNATĪVAS pagaidām nav. A kad nebūs benža - jebkura, pat pati sūdīgākā alternatīva būs pilnīgi pieņemama. Nu kaut vai jāt ar zirdziņiem.....

----------


## Epis

Reku tā ZENN 2.22 (2007gada modelis) maksā 12750$ (bāzes paka) un janais ZENN 2008 mašina maksā 16000$ un ar uzlādi var nobraukt kādus 65km, max ātrums pie 55km/h bet elektroniski ierobežots pie 40km/h, motora jauda 5.69kw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsBkx...eature=related

un parēķinat paši cik izmaksā uzlādēt
Šeit piemērs kā es aprēķināju un man tur sanāca ka 1 gad laikā mašinā ir jāielej benzīns uz 580Ls, bet ZENN uzlādei tikai 81Ls pie elektrības rēķina  ::  tātad ietaupām 500 Ls gadā, ekonomija 7X , un līdz ar to 16 gadu laikā (ja naftas cena augs ta vēl ātrāk) tā mašina pate sevi atpelnīs + atceraties ka viņai nav jāpērk, motoreļas,filtri, un visādi citi brīnumi, vienīgais pēc kādiem 4-5 gadiem varbūt būs jānomaina baterijas, bet pēc 4-5 gadi es domāju ka bačas maksās daudz daudz lētāk.
[attachment=0:32gdywg8]ZENN-ElectroCar-kalkulators.JPG[/attachment:32gdywg8]

----------


## karloslv

un cik, Epi, tavuprāt ēd tāda sardīņu bundža, kura iet uz 40 km/h? invaļidka ar 8 zirgspēkiem? kas tie par 580 ls, no kurienes? tavuprāt akumulatori 16 gadus nebūs jāmaina?

16 gadus tu kratīsies uz 40, lai atpelnītu ko? Epi, tu tiešām esi smieklīgs. pamēģini kādreiz iziet uz ielas, aizbraukt uz pludmali, rakt zemi, vārdu sakot, get a life.

----------


## Epis

> Vai TU esi gatavs pārtaisīt savu braucamo uz elektrību? Ielikt kādus 20 skābes aķus, līdzstrāvas motoru uz 220V, lādēt no tīkla un braukt ne tālāk 1/2 no max attāluma līdz mājām. Ibo otra puse jāatstāj, lai var tikt apukaļ. 
>  A kad nebūs benža - jebkura, pat pati sūdīgākā alternatīva būs pilnīgi pieņemama. Nu kaut vai jāt ar zirdziņiem.....


 Tu laikam nesaproti to ka elektrība ir katrā mājā, un arī katrā darba vietā uz kuru tu brauksi ar to mašinu līdz ar to ja tev jābrauc 60-70km uz darbu tad aizbrauc, uzlādē un brauc atpakaļ, kur problēma pa 4h tos parastos akumulātorus tu vari uz 80% uzlādēt, ja gribi piepērc klāt krutās Lipo bačas tad varēsi nobraukt 100-200km un lādēt 2h, elektrības vadu ar pagarinātāju domāju ka novilkt nav nekādu problēmu (vismaz man nebūtu jo dzīvoju 1 stāvā  ::  

Gavlenais apskataties cik tā braukšana Lēta sanāk !!! 7x lētāk nekā ar benzīna mašinu tas ir NOPIETNS iemesls lai tādu pirktu, kad tās mašinas parādīsies LV tad domāju ka pirkt gribētāju viņām netrūks  ::

----------


## Epis

Es nezinu cik tur tām baterijām ir mūža ilgums (uzlādes cikli) bet normālām bačām tas ir virs 1000, tāmLi
Tā mašina domā priekš pilsētas ikdienas lietošanai braucot uz darbu,veikaliem tādā garā, nevis gariem ceļojumiem pa sestdienām un svētdienām un pilsētā lielākā daļa ikdienā nenobrauc ne vairāk pr 20-30 km (uz darbu,veikalu un atpakaļ) piemēru ir ļoti daudz no dzīves, sestdienās, vētdienās brauc ar sabiedrisko.

šeit viens grafiks par Lead acid AGM baču mūž ilgumu:, tākā var bačas nobeigt 1 gada laikā un var arī 5-10gados, viss atkarīgs kādus gabalus brauc un cik stipri bačas izlādē, piemērs ja līdz darbam ir 15-20km un darbā bāčas uzlādē tad var šādu braukt ļoti,ļoti ilgi.

----------


## a_masiks

1)skābes  aķi jālādē ar strāvu 1/10 no ietilpības, ja grib lai aķis izdzīvo savus 1000 lādēšanas ciklus. 50Ah aķim tas ir 5A. Jebkuram aķim tas sanāk aptuveni 10h lādēšanas laiks. Kur te redzi 2h?
2)par attālumiem. Es dzīvoju Rīgas nomalē, man, pa pašiem taisnākajiem maršrutiem sanāk 25km vienā virzienā līdz darbam. Attiecīgi 50km dienā. Piem, Bolderāja atrodas 15km no Vanšu tilta. Tikai līdz tiltam un atpakaļ vien ir 30km, par centru nemaz nesapņojot.
3) nesanāk ekonomija 7 reizes. Tikai 2-3 reizes. Jo benzīna patēriņš nav 8L uz 100km. Ja ņemam adekvātu motoru kā tai sardīņu bundžai - tas būs 49cm3 motors. Tb - mopēds. Tam patēriņš ir 2-3L uz 100km. Attiecīgi - 4 reizes mazāk, kā esi izvēlējies. 7/4= pavisam neliela ekonomija + niekošanās ar 40km/h.
4) es vēl reiz saku - ja jau tev tas ir TIK izdevīgi - taisi elektrokāru un tad pastāsti savus piedzīvojumus. Tu ar no pirksta izzīstām ekonomijām neko nepierādīsi. To var pierādīt tikai ekspluatācijā. Daudzi to ir reāli darījuši un atteikušies no sava nodoma. Laikam taču IR pamats.
5) ja es būtu darba devējs-es par velti neļautu saviem darbiniekiem uzpildīt mašīnas uz uzņemuma rēkina. Ja kas.

----------


## a_masiks

PS - retardētajai jaunatnei der zināt, ka Rigā sen strādā sabiedriskais elektrotransports. Trolejbusi un trambuļi. Tikai, redz viņi neiet uz akumulātoriem, bet gan izmanto vadus. laikam taču IR ekonomiski savilkt pa visu pilsētu vadis, nevis ielikt litija akumulātorus? Piedevām - jaunie trolejbusi, kuri spēj braukt arī pa maršrutu, kurā vadu nav - neizmanto ūberlielu li-jonu aki, bet gan nelielu dīzeļģenerātoru... Dīvaini, vai ne?
Ak, jā... elektro vilcienus arī piemirsu.... šamiem gan BAIGI lielie aķi, ij vadus nevajag?

----------


## Epis

pilsētas apstākļos sēžot propkās parastās mašinas (arī ar mazajiem motoriem) ēd 8litrus uz 100km un pat vairāk, jo stāvēšana uz vietas arī patērē benzīnu, bet visvairāk ēd šitā braukšanas uzsākšana, un ja pilsētā propkā tu šādi muļājies pus stundu tad beigās sanāk ka tava mazā 1.2litru mašina ir noēdusi 10litrus ka nemetās, uz maģistrāles braucot ar 90-100 ēdīs tev tavus 5-6litrus uz 100, bet pilsēta ir pavisam cita vide.

Ja kas tās Li-ion bačas nemaz tik dārgas nav es ta atradu vienu linku kur tirgojās (lielās) baču šūnas(cells) atsevišķi 
http://www.batteryspace.com/index.as...S&Category=869
un tāda 1na 48W šūna (vairumā virs 100gab.) tirgojās par 37.6$ tas ir 0.78$ par 1W elektrības, un tad parēķinot ja mums vaig 5KW/h = 104 bačas tad sanāk 3895$=1714Ls par bačām un kopējais bateriju svars ir tikai nieka 27.2 Kg   ::  
Un tad iedomājaties ja tāds normāls 5Kw elektro motors sver kādus 10-15kg + 30kg bačas kopā sanāk 40-45kg,   ::  
ar šādu komplektu masīna pate par sevi vairāk par kādiem 400kg nesvērs. vispār jāuztaisa Elektro baiks, ar 4 šādām baterijām (200$) varēs vizināties 1-2 stundas pa pilsētu  :: . 

tajā linkā viņiem tur ir izstrādātas vēl lielākas bateriju šunas lielākā 185Wati, bet tai nav uzrādīta cena, bet tai cenai vaidzētu būt vēl zemākai kādi 0.6-0.7$ par 1W tākā pēc pāris gadiem domāju ka tās  cenas vēl kritīs, un moš taisīs vēl lielākas šunas, jo lielāka, jo lētāka  ::

----------


## zzz

Oi, beerninj epi, nu nefig te tukshu muldeeshanu laist, njem un uztaisi savu elektrobaiku un mashiinu. Pie reizes biznesu diversificeesi - bez uuber asiim un uuber cnc darbagaldiem arii ekologjiskos transportliidzekljus razhosi, karoch vesela epja ruupnieciskaa impeerija.  :: 

Un nesachko ar gniloj bazaariem - tev veel arii par Steorna muuzhiigo dziineeju atskaitiities vajag.

----------


## guguce

Nu jau ražošanā iet degvielas elementi (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuel_cell), ar daudz lielāku ietilpību. Nākotnes vīzija, ielej velosipēda rāmī spirtiņu vai ko citu, un brauc kamēr beidzas elektrība. Tad pielej un atkal brauc tālāk, bez piesārņošanas.

----------


## Epis

Beidzot atradu īstās bačas tās ir LiFePo4 tās ir Litija-ion baču tips tikai daudz labākas.
1. viņas ir triecien izturgas, nedeg, pat tad ja uztaisa īssavienojumu, dauza ar āmuru(šajā gadījumā baterija būs beigta jo saies iekšas uz īso, bet nekas nedegs tikai uzkarsīs.
2. uzlādes ātrums lielāks un izlādes āturms arī lielāks nekā lipo bačām. 
3. pats svarīgākais ir baterijas mūžš tas ir kā minimums 1000h līdz pat 2000h kas padara šīs bačas par viss lētākajām, un ideāli piemērotām elektro mašinai,elektro ričukam ar kalpošanas laiku vidēji 5gadi.
šeit no ražotāja mūža ilguma grafiks.http://www.bydit.com
viņi paši tur ķīnā 2009 gadā laidīs ārā elektro caru uz šīm bačām tākā elektro mašina tā ir nākotne.

----------


## jeecha

BRIIDINAAJUMS: SEKOJOSHAIS TEKSTS IR LJOTI LIELAA MEERAA OFFTOPIC - DROSHI DRIIKST NELASIIT!!!

Ko juus te njematies ap tiem elektromobiiljiem - pasaulee jau taa pietruukst elektroenergjijas. Papeetiet dinamiku kaa taa elektriiba tiek razhota! Vairaak par 70% taapat tiek sarazhota dedzinot fosilaas degvielas, un tas procents palielinaas, jo pasaules pieprasiijums peec elektrenergjijas pieaug aatraak nekaa alternatiivo energjijas avotu sarazhotais apjoms. Ja pagaajushaa gadsimta 80ajos gados likaas - nu tik buus labi - visu elektriibu razhosim atomreaktoros - tad shodien paskatoties - nieka 20% vinjos tiek sarazhoti un kaut arii atomreaktoru kopeejais sarazhotais apjoms pieaug - tas piaug leenaak nekaa kopeejais pieprasiijums. Hidroelektrostacijas kaa razhoja zem 10% pirms 30 gadiem, taa arii razho tagad...

Par veeja gjeneratoriem vispaar diezgan smiekliigi - patreizeejaa situaacijaa vinji ir absoluuti ekonomiski nepamatoti - vieniigais iemesls kaadeelj vinji tiek buuveeti - vinjus subsidee lai panaaktu starptautiskas normas par alternatiivo elektroenergjijas avotu lietoshanu.

Labi, termoelektrocentraalei lietderiibas koeficients ir lielaaks nekaa iekshdedzes dzineejam (kaa jau lielaakai daljai centralizeetas razhoshanas). Bet nevaig aizmirst arii par to cik kaitiigo izmeshu jaarada lai sarazhotu to pashu litija jonu akumulatoru, nemaz nerunaajot par to cik energjijas jaapateeree lai vinju peec tam paarstraadaatu.

Taakaa par visas pasaules elektromobilizaaciju runaat patreizeejaa situaacijaa ir diezgan bezjeedziigi - globaalaa probleema ir nevis kaa labaak energjiju paarveerst kustiibaa, bet kaa to energjiju ieguut neradot kaiteejumu videi un nenoteereejot dabas resursus. Kameer nebuus ekonomiski pamatota jauna elektroenergjijas ieguushanas veida, tikmeer naaksies vien vizinaaties uz benziina vai gaazes vai diizelja. Protams ja nafta beigsies pavisam un galiigi (kas patreiz veel nav tik ljoti aktuaali - naftas cenas shaadas patreiz ir citu apstaaklju deelj) tad jebkursh energjijas ieguves variants buus gana labs.

Starp citu - nesaliidzinaami lielaaku efektu vareetu ieguut maksimaali lietojot sabiedrisko transportu vai velapeedu vai k2, nevis vizinoties 10km uz darbu ar savu mashiinu. Bet cilveeks ir cilveeks - personiigaas eertiibas vienmeer tiks veerteetas augstaak par planeetas naakotni.

Veel protams vareetu kardinaali samazinaat pasaules populaaciju - teiksim reizes 10, uzreiz atbriivotos daudz zemes kur paartikas vietaa vareetu razhot kukuruuzu, rapsi un dajebko citu biodegvielas fermenteeshanai. Taapat arii samazinaatos energjijas pateerinsh kopeejais. Teiksim visaa pasaulee uz kaadiem paarsimts gadiem ieviest likumu ka gjimenee var buut tikai viens beerns, tad nu katraa paaudzee iedziivotaaju skaits samazinaatos uz pusi un atlikushajiem dziivot buutu labaak  ::  Bet laikam shaada veida idejas globaali pagaidaam veel netiek apskatiitas  :: 

Jaa starp citu - es neesmu fataalists - bet aizvien vairaak paarnjem sajuuta ka muusdienu civilizaacija beigs savu eksistenci nevis deelj kautkaadiem aareejiem nekontroleejamiem faktoriem (kaads palielaaks meteoriits vai komeeta utt utjp), bet tieshi deelj resursu izteereeshanas. Piemeeri dabaa taalu nav jaameklee - ir bijis ne mazums piemeeru kad kaada populaacija ljoti aatri savairojoties, izteeree eksistencei nepiecieshamos resursus un izmirst deelj sho resursu izbeigshanaas.

Ak jaa - par tiem "Fuel Cell" - tas protams ir diezgan progresiivi jo tiem efektivitaate ir lielaaka par iekshdedzes dzineeju. Par "vides draudziigumu" - nekaada lielaa starpiiba gan nav vai to degvielu oksidee dedzinot vai "fuel cell" - darbiibas rezultaataa taapat rodas CO2 (prieksh organiskajaam degvielaam) un uudens.

P.S. Es zinu ka manis rakstiitajam nav nekaada sakara ar teemu "Iekshdedzes dzineeja paarbuuve par...", taapat kaa visiem paareejiem shajaa topikaa sarakstiitajiem postiem.
P.P.S. Diezgan beediiga man liekas peedeejaa laikaa sheit noveerojamaa tendence ne tikai tukshi spamot (kaa shobriid daru es) bet savos tekstos neargumenteeti un nepamatoti vienkaarshi braukt otram augumaa, nupat jau lietojot arii lamuvaardus - varbuut tomeer centiisimies cieniit pashi sevi un viens otru? Vai tieshaam nav nekaa labaaka ko padariit - kautko salodeet, kaadu sheemu paziimeet, kaadu jaunu chipu papeetiit... galu galaa aizbraukt uz juuru vai ezeru iepeldeet vai galju pacept pie dabas (pats to patreiz diemzheel nevaru - vergoju darbaa lai riit buutu ko apeest ::

----------


## Epis

Tajā video filmā (kurš nogalināja elektromobīli) ir domāts par to un rēķināts kāda tad ir efektivitāte, un CO2 izmeši ja elektrību ražo lielie TEC priekš elektromobīļiem vai arī to degvielu ielej tagadējā mašinā un ar to visu CO2 izmešu ir krietni mazāk jo tajos TEC ir labāki filtri, labāks sadegšanas process, augstāka efektivitāte, bet mašinām kā paši redzat tie visi prametri ir daudz,daudz sliktāki + jaudas zudumi transmisījā, nav reģeneatīvās bremzēšanas (tikai hibrīdos, bet to ir ļoti maz) tādēļ arī ir tas 7X cipars, jo jātcerās ka elektrību ražo arī dedzinot tos fosīlos, bet ar to visu mēs varam ietaupīt 7X un arī samazināt CO2 par 7X un tas nožimē ka lai kautkur aizbrauktu vaidzēs svilināt arī 7x mazāk fosīlo kurināmo tieši dēļ šīs augstās elektro mašinas efektivitātes. (uz baterijām iespējams ka aizet daudz mazāk enerģijas lai tās uzražotu salīdzinoat ar iekšdedzes Alumīnija, čuguna, vai cita metāla dzinēju kur apstrādēs proccessā tiek pamatīgi tērēta elektrība, un tām jaunajāmbaterijām ir mazāks toksiskums nekā visām iepriekšējām tāka, tiek domāts arī par vidi ! 

Fuel cell ir baigais sūds: 1 maksā baigi dārgi cik dārgi tas nav zināms, jo reāli neko nopirkt vēl nevar, otrkārt ļoti zema efektivitāte salīdzinot ar baterijām: 
The tank-to-wheel efficiency of a fuel cell vehicle is about 45% at low loads and shows average values of about 36% when a driving cycle like the NEDC (New European Driving Cycle) is used as test procedure.[14] The comparable NEDC value for a Diesel vehicle is 22%. intresanti cik % efektivitāte ir benzīniekam ja jau dīzelim ir tikai 22 %  :: 

un tā nemaz nav ka tā fuel cell ies mūžigi tur tajā wiki lapā tika minēti kautkādi cipari 5000 h ja tā šuna tik ilgi iet tad tas ir tikai 2x vairāk nekā šitā krutā litija- jonu baterija, reāli tiem fuel cell vēl kādus 10 gadus vaidzēs.
+ mašinai ar fuel cell tāpat vaidzēs kādus akalumātorus lai varētu izmantot reģeneratatīvo bremzēšanu, tākā labāk tad visu uz bačām un miers,
+ tā degviela kā spirts,biodīzelis kuru tad varētu grūst iekšā arī maksās naudu, un lai to degvielu sarežotu vaidzēs patērēt to pašu degvielu, bet elektro mašina var paņemt elektrību pa taisno no kādas Vēja, saules, hidro elektrostacijām, vai arī lielajiem TEC. 
Fuel cell ir nereāla tehnoloģija, kas būs pēc 10 gadiem to neviens nezin.pagaidām reāli ir elektromobīlis.

----------


## Epis

Es tā parēķināju ka tādam elektromobīlim tās LI-ion baterijas ar jaudu 5Kwh izmaksātu 1714Ls (1000 uzlādes cikli)un ja mašinu uzlādē 1reiz dienā un 5-6reizes nedēļā tad šāda baterija ies apmēram 5 gadus tad jāmaina un tad var reāli izrēķināt kādas tad ir eksplutācijas izmaksas 5 gados un tās ir 1714LS+ 80LS(gadā elektrība)*5=2114LS (5 gados) ar iknedēļas nobraukumu 176km.
un salīdzinājumam Benzīna darbināmā mašina benzīnā notērēs 580*5=2900 LS 5 gados  nu itkā sanāk bišķi lētāk,faktiski var uzskatīt ka ikdienas braukšanas izmaksas ir tieši tādas pašas, varbūt ja tai mašinai liek Leed ACid lētās baterijas tad tur varētu ietaupīt, bet neko daudz ietaupīt tur nevarēs, jo tām kalpošanas mūž ir tikai 300 cikli un līdz ar to 3x vairāk jāmaina, tākā biegās sanāks tieši tas pats. pagadiām elektromobīlis ikdienas lietošanā izmaksā tik pat cik parastā mašina (ja iekšā ierēķinātu tehnuisko apkopi, motoreļas,filtrus un citus izdevumus kas ir parastām mašinām un kas nav elektromobīļiem tad iespējam ka tā starība būt lielāka par labu elektrokāriem, jo kā zināms servis maksā ļoti ļoti dārgi!

Situācija sāk mainītes ja izmanto tās jaunās 2000ciklu (jeb 8-10gadi) LiFePo4 bačas, bet viņas ir bišķi dārgākas 1.2$ uz Wh, bet salīdzinot ar lētajām 0.78$ Wh Lipoli bačām šitās tomēr sanāk ilgtermiņā lētākas, jo kalpo 2x ilgāk,tākā šeit jau sāk parādītes Elektromobīļa izdevīgums ikdienas eksplotācijā, tākā jāgaida ka sāks masveidā ražot šitās jaunās bačas un ciņu cena kritīs zem 1$ par Wh.

+ šitās jaunās LiFePo4 bačas nedeg, un līdz ar to ir viss drošākais energonesējs, jo kā zināms benzīns,dīzelis deg, spirts arī deg, ūdeņradis vispār sprāgst,gāze arī svilst un iespējamība ka uzlidosi gaisā ir daudz lielāka, nekā ja salīdzina kautvai ar parastajām Lipo bačām, tākā apgalvojums ka parstās lipo bačas ir pārāk nedrošas ir pilnīgas muļķības, sēžot zem benzīnbākas iespējamība uzsprākt ir daudz lielāka nekā zem LIPO bačām, un sēdēt zem LiFePo4 bačām ir 100% droši, jo tur vienkārši nav kam degt  :: 

Lūk tāds ir mans ātrais 2 dienu pētnieciskais secinājums par eletktrokāriem: 
Ir izdevīgi, bet tikai ar jaunajām LiFePo4 bačām, un mašinai kā minimums vaig max. ātrumu 110km/h savādāk tas maisīs (bremzēs) satiksmi, un ir bīstami braukt pa Latvijas ceļiem.

----------


## jeecha

Jaa jaa, tikai nevaig aizmirst ka no kopeejaa pasaules energopateerinja (apmeeram 150000TWh gadaa, dazhaados avotos zinjas ir diezgan atshkjiriigas) sarazhotaa elektroenergjija ir aptuveni 10% (zem 20000TWh, protams dazhaadi avoti atkal min dazhaadus ciparus).

Labi, varbuut arii nedaudz vareetu ietaupiit to pashu naftu dedzinot termoelektrocentraalees nevis mashiinas motoraa, un motoru griezt ar elektriibu, taadeejaadi palielinot energoefektivitaati (neticu ka tas tieshaam ir 7x kaa te spredikjo Epis). Taapat der atcereeties ka TEC efektivitaatei parasti tiek iereekjinaats tas ka "liekaa" siltuma energjija tiek izmantota apkuree utml, attieciigi ja taa liekaa siltuma ir par daudz tad visa efektivitaate taapat ka iekshdedzes dzineejaa aiziet pilniigaa pakaljaa.

Bet kaa jau ieprieksh rakstiiju - pasaulee jau tagad ir diezgan speeciigs elektrodeficiits deelj jaunatiistiibas valstu industrializaacijas kaut vai. Ja visi tagad salektu elektromobiljos - naaktos pasaules elektroenergjijas razhoshanu palielinaat vismaz reizes 5, kas praktiski tuvaakajaas desmitgadees toch nav iespeejams. Attieciigi parasta tirgus ekonomika visu noreguleetu (pieprasiijums/piedaavaajums=cena) un beigu beigaas nekaada ekonomija konkreetaa lietotaaja kabataa vairs nesanaaktu deelj elektroenergjijas deficiita.

Taakaa veelreiz sorry, visas taas jaunaas akumulatoru tehnologjijas ir fignja, ne jau tajaa kaa paarvadaat un uzglabaat energjiju ir probleema - probleema ir vinjas razhoshanaa. Atliks vien gaidiit kameer kaads izpiipees kaa 100x leetaak uztaisiit saules paneljus kas kalpo daudz ilgaak nekaa muusdienu, vai kameer kodolsinteeze razhos vairaak nekaa pateerees, vai kameer no debesiim novelsies kaada chupa ar tiiru uraanu vai plutoniju, vai arii kameer cilveeki globaali saaks domaat par energjijas taupiishanu un gjimene nevizinaasies 5km uz darbu ar saviem superduper 5litriigajiem tankiem, pietam vienaa tankaa viens gjiimis.

Veel viela paardomaam - gadu atpakalj "zaljie" eiropaa ljoti skalji protesteeja pret tiem pashiem veeja gjeneratoriem. Ne jau taadeelj ka vinju razhoshana vai ekspluataacija piesaarnjo vidi - taadeelj ka vinju ekspluataacija ljoti stipri ietekmee veeju taadaa veidaa izraisot klimata izmainjas. Bija vairaaki peetiijumi kuros tika konstateets ka kaut vai tajaa pashaa Vaacijaa milziigie veeja gjeneratoru "daarzi" speeciigi ietekmee mitraa un veesaa atlantijas okeaana veeju nokljuushanu iekshzemee, taadeejaadi izraisot temperatuuras un mitruma izmainjas plashaas teritorijaas.

----------


## dmd

> Es tā parēķināju ka tādam elektromobīlim tās LI-ion baterijas ar jaudu 5Kwh izmaksātu 1714Ls (1000 uzlādes cikli)un ja mašinu uzlādē 1reiz dienā


 VAAAUUUU!!!! VECĪT! tas nozīmē, ka tu katru dienu varēsi gandrīz stundu braukt ar septiņu(!) zirgspēku jaudu!!!!111oneoneeleven

----------


## Epis

Tie 7X bīj cipars kas ņemts no reālās elektrības cenas un benzīna cenas un es domāju ka to 7X ciparu var +- netieši pārvērst patērētajā enerģijas daudzumā jo neviens jau jums nepārdos elektro enerģiju lētāk nekā maksā nafta,gāze vai cits fosīlais kurināmais, un iegūt no fosīlā TEC var 40-50% elektrības tālāk uzlādējot EV bateriju pazudīs vēl kādi 5%vēl tālāk līdz motoram un riteņiem nonāks kādi 80-85% un beigu efektivitāte no sākotnējā fosīlā būs kādi 30-40%, salīdzinot ar parasto mašinu (dīzelis 22%) benzīns mazāk kādi 17-18% tākā Elektriskā jau pamatā ir 2x efektīvāka, bet atlikušie 5X nāk no dinamiskās bremzēšanas + zemā mašinas svara + stāvot propkās enerģija netiek patērēta + tieši šī ZENN neiet ātrāk par 50-60km/h līdz ar to mašina patērēs mazāk enerģijas braucot lēnu, nekā tā kas brauc ātrāk par viņu dēļ airodinamsikās pretestības kas  palielinoties ātrummam arī ļoti stipri palielinās, jo lielāka pretstība jo vairāk enerģijas ēd.

Vispār visa energo efektivitāte it sevišķi uz lieliem ātrumiem ir atkarīga no mašinas airodinamikas (nevis no mašinas masas, no masas ir atkarīgs uzrāviens,bremzēšanas ceļš), piemēram ir uztaisīts ritenis kur iekšā cilvēks min pedāļus (400-500W jauda) un brauc ar 100km/h lielu ātrumu tikai ar savu spēku, un tas ir iespējams tikai dēļ airodinamiskās riteņa formas (izskatās kā lode), es ticu ka var to pašu ZENN mašinu ar to 5Kw motoru uztaisīt tā lai viņa arī varētu braukt ar 150-160km/h vis, kas jādara ir jāuztaisa airodinamiskāka forma, un elektromobīļiem atšķirība no iekšdedzes dzinēju mašinām ir lielas priekšrocības jo:
Baterijas var izvietot pa visu mašinas korpusu, tādējādi var taisīt neiedomājami ekstremālas formas mašinu ar super labiem airodinamikas rā'ditājiem, salīdzinājumā iekšdedzes dzinējs ar visiem izpūtējiem,transmisījām,turbīnām,gaisa filtriem,radiātoriem un citiem brīnumiem aizņem ļoti lielu vietu līdz ar to ir maza iespēja kautko tur pamainīt.

Daudzi noteikti ka domā ka tādu mašinu ar ekstremāli zemu gaisa pretestību nevar taisīt, jo ekstremāli zema gaisa pretestība arī nozīmē to ka pie lieliem ātrumiem būs slikta saķere ar asfaltu, (var pat teikt ka mašina var sākt lidot), un tad ar tādu mašinu braukt ir ārkārtīgi bīstami, jo stūre, bremzes strādās ļoti slikti.
Vienīgā izeja šai problēmai ir taisīt tādu mašinu ar kustīgiem spoileriem, kas varētu lielā ātrumā 0.5-1 s kustēties un regulēt to piespiešanas spēku, attiecibā no tā cik daudz tas ir vaidzīgs, proti priekš bremzēšanas vaig Maximumu, bet veicot kādu pagriezienu ļoti maz (tā lai mašina nesaslīdētu), un braucot pa taisni nevaig necik, lai mašina lido ar minimālu energo patēriņu.  Varētu pat apgalvot ka nav citu variantu kā panākt zemu energo patēriņu pie lieliem ātrummiem, izņemot šo airodinamisko formu kombināicjā ar kustīgiem spoileriem, lai vaidzības gadījumā padarītu mašinu stabilāku uz ceļa, bet tikai tad kad tas ir patiešām vajadzīgs.

Tāda ir mana Vīzīja par Nākotnes ātrgaitas, augsti efektīvas mašinas modeli, proti forma kā lidmašinai kombinācijā ar kustīgiem spoileriem lai varētu uz ceļa savaldīt to lidojošo mašinu.  cita ceļa,varianta vienkārši nav.

----------


## Raimonds1

veelo, kursh brauca uz 100 bija zema rites pretestiiba, 2 shauri ritenji, pludliinijas un taadeejaadi sportists uzmina tos 100km/h.  Plataas dziipa riepas vai pludmales bagija riepas te nederees.

par to energijas ieguushanu - LV realitaate ir zems iedziivotaaju bliivums - kameer eiropadomdeveeji ...offtopic...

taapat miljons ha nav apstraadaati ,  siltumizolaacijas saveshana kaartiibaa shur tur dotu 50% ekonomijas, miljona 100W aizstashana ar 20w dotu 3 dienu viasas energijas ekonomijas

taa kaa energijas Latvijaa pietiek  ::

----------


## Steorn

Steorn rezultāti tiks publiskoti tad kad pienāks laiks, iespējams ka šogad bet visdrīzāk ka tikai nākamgad. Demonstrācija nekur nav iesprūdisi, Steorn vienkārši pārskatīja savas prioritātes un demonstrācija notiks tad kad Steorn būs tai gatava. Tehnoloģija ir tika attīstības sākumposmā, neceri ka varēsi to uzreiz praktiski izmantot, darbināt ģeneratoru vai mašīnu, tas pats knapi spēj pārvarēt gaisa pretestību un berzi gultņos, nav brīnums ka pirmā demonstrācija izgāzās, zinātniekiem un inženieriem būs riktīgi jāpasvīst lai dabūtu no tā kaut ko lietderīgu.

----------


## scAvenger

> Ak, jā... elektro vilcienus arī piemirsu.... šamiem gan BAIGI lielie aķi, ij vadus nevajag?


 Jaunatne noteikti vairs neatceras, bet vēl 80-to gadu sākumā Latvijā kursēja akumulatoru elektrovilcieni (piemēram, no Tukuma uz Jelgavu un tālāk uz Rīgu jau pa vadiem). Iekšā bija milzīgi sudraba-cinka akumulatori (dies vien zina, kurš to visu vēlāk prihvatizēja  :: )

http://www.parovoz.com/newgallery/pg...LNG=RU#picture

----------


## zzz

> nav brīnums ka pirmā demonstrācija izgāzās, zinātniekiem un inženieriem būs riktīgi jāpasvīst lai dabūtu no tā kaut ko lietderīgu.


 Hehee,  zinaatniekiem un inzhenieriem pie steornisma galiigi nebuus ko sviist, tur darbinsh tikai neetiskiem maarketingotaajiem, kaa labaak lohus apkraapt un iedziivoties uz to reekjina (galvenaa probleema ka vispaar jau shaadus kraapniekus meedz arii tiesaat un tad no naudinjas jaaskjiraas un iespeejams jaaseezh cietumaa)

Vismaz priecee ka tiek atziits aciimredzamais fakts ka steorns ar savu soliito  un reklameeto validaaciju ir IZGAAZIES. Nu ja, iisteni ticiigajiem jau gan taadi nieki religjisko paarlieciibu nesaskjobiis.

----------


## Steorn

> Hehee,  zinaatniekiem un inzhenieriem pie steornisma galiigi nebuus ko sviist, tur darbinsh tikai neetiskiem maarketingotaajiem, kaa labaak lohus apkraapt un iedziivoties uz to reekjina (galvenaa probleema ka vispaar jau shaadus kraapniekus meedz arii tiesaat un tad no naudinjas jaaskjiraas un iespeejams jaaseezh cietumaa)
> 
> Vismaz priecee ka tiek atziits aciimredzamais fakts ka steorns ar savu soliito  un reklameeto validaaciju ir IZGAAZIES. Nu ja, iisteni ticiigajiem jau gan taadi nieki religjisko paarlieciibu nesaskjobiis.


 Nu pirmkārt viņi nav krāpnieki, tehnoloģija darbojas, pagaidām tikai nav īsti skaidrs no kurienes rodas enerģija (un Steorn tas pašlaik neinteresē, tas lai paliek zinātnieku kompetencē), iespējams ka tiešām rodas no nekā un pašreizējie termodinamikas likumi vienkārši nav pareizi. Pašlaik viņi nemēģina neko pārdot ne tev ne man, kāpēc apgalvo ka viņi mēģina apkrāpt "lohus" ? Pienāks validācijas diena, tiks publiskota 22 zinātnieku atskaite, ja tu neuzticies atzītiem zinātniekiem ar lielu pieredzi, tad varbūt tu pats esi lohs   ::  Tik tiešām viņi cerēja ka validāciju būs 2007.gada beigās vai 2008.gada sākumā, bet NESOLĪJA neko. Jebkurā biznesā kur tiek izstrādātas jaunas lietas bieži vien izstrāde ievelkas ne tā kā cerēts, tad kāpēc apgalvo ka Steorn ir krāpnieki ?

----------


## zzz

>Nu pirmkārt viņi nav krāpnieki, tehnoloģija darbojas, pagaidām tikai nav īsti skaidrs no kurienes rodas enerģija 

Pardon, tuksha dirshana no juusu puses, steorn. Pats atzini ka demonstraacija IZGAAZAAS, taatad nekaadu apstiprinaatu faktu par energjijas "rashanos" NAV.

> Pienāks validācijas diena, tiks publiskota 22 zinātnieku atskaite,

Jajaaa, pienaaks, pienaaks, turpini smiidinaat publiku.  ::  Lohiem jau sasola daudz ko - gan planetaas X atnaakshanu, gan Zemes magneetiskaa lauka peekshnjo pazushanu, gan iipasho pasaules galu katru gadu no 1998. liidz 2001. un mazaakus nepaartraukti, vot kaa nepienaak taa nepienaak.

>ja tu neuzticies atzītiem zinātniekiem ar lielu pieredzi,

Davai steorn, dragaa valjaa - uzraadi atziito zinaatnieku sarakstu un vinju veerteejumu par steornismiem. Voobschem to informaaciju, kurai man jaauzticaas. Ja nav taadas - turi muti ciet, pliki pljuutiizereejumi mani neaizkustina.

----------


## Steorn

> taatad nekaadu apstiprinaatu faktu par energjijas "rashanos" NAV.


 Ja par "apstiprinātu faktu" varētu pieņemt eksperimentu rezultātus, tad tiešām šādi rezultāti vēl nav publiskoti. Tāpēc pagaidām vari pieņemt ka šādi fakti neeksistē. Ja tu būtu izglītots cilvēks, tad tu vienkārši pateiktu "ja publiskos rezultātus paskatīsimies, pagaidām es ticu tam kas rakstīts fizikas grāmatās un tam kas ir pieņemts kā neapgāžams fizikas pamats" nevis teiktu man "turi muti ciet, pliki pljuutiizereejumi mani neaizkustina." Tas tikai parāda no kādas atejas tu esi izrāpojis laukā   ::

----------


## zzz

> Ja par "apstiprinātu faktu" varētu pieņemt eksperimentu rezultātus, tad tiešām šādi rezultāti vēl nav publiskoti.


 Nu redz, viss kaartiibaa, steorna apgalvojumiem "tehnologjija darbojas" taatad nav nekaadu reaalu pamatojumu un steornu naakas uzskatiit par tukshu dirseeju. Kursh joprojaam dziivo atejaa un nemaz neplaano no vinjas raapot aaraa.  ::

----------


## Steorn

> Ja par "apstiprinātu faktu" varētu pieņemt eksperimentu rezultātus, tad tiešām šādi rezultāti vēl nav publiskoti.
> 
> 
>  Nu redz, viss kaartiibaa, steorna apgalvojumiem "tehnologjija darbojas" taatad nav nekaadu reaalu pamatojumu un steornu naakas uzskatiit par tukshu dirseeju. Kursh joprojaam dziivo atejaa un nemaz neplaano no vinjas raapot aaraa.


 Tev ir pilnīgas tiesības teikt ka netici muļķībām.

----------


## zzz

Supeeer.  ::   ::   :: 

Ta jau tu steorn buusi kaads no tiem atziitajiem zinaatniekiem, kureejie tur ciitiigi validees tos steornismus, visaadiem niekiem jau shie savu tehnologjiju neraadiis. Nuka klaaj valjaa savu reaalo vaardu lai varam paarbaudiit tavu zinaatniskuma atziishanas liimeni.

Pie kam ieveero, es tev pat nemaz neprasu kaadas fignjas tu tur juuties redzeejis, ij pie reaalaam, ij veel vairaak pie viltus tehnologjijaam dabiski ka notiek non-disclosure agreement parakstiishana utt. Nope, mees tagad vienkaarshi noveerteesim tavu atziito zinaatniskumu.

----------


## Steorn

> Supeeer.   
> 
> Ta jau tu steorn buusi kaads no tiem atziitajiem zinaatniekiem, kureejie tur ciitiigi validees tos steornismus, visaadiem niekiem jau shie savu tehnologjiju neraadiis. Nuka klaaj valjaa savu reaalo vaardu lai varam paarbaudiit tavu zinaatniskuma atziishanas liimeni.


 Jāgaida validācijas diena tad būs skaidrs vai viņu tehnoloģija darbojas vai nedarbojas.

----------


## zzz

Zini, steorn, es to slaveno validaacijas dienu nepavisam nekaadiigi gaidiit netaisos. Ja peec paaris gadiem veel atcereeshos par shito steorna drazu, tad atkal pavilkshu epi uz zoba par ticeeshanu muljkjiibaam. Var viegli prognozeet, ka tu, anoniimais biedriiti steorn, tad buusi pazudis bez peedaam.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kāds nu kuram tas izteiksmes stils ir, tāds ir, dažam tas ir fekālais, bet tur neko nevar darīt.

Kas attiecas uz iekšdedzes dzinējiem, tad Latvijā, lai gan  saražo simtiem tonnu biodegvielas, vairumam cilvēku ir stingra parliecība, ka tā izsķīdina visas motora blīves, izēd karterī robu un nobeidz motoru atri vien. Tā ka neinformetība ir realitāte.  Tam visam paamts, protams ir tas, ka kas ir spirts, ka taukskābes un kas etil un metil esteris nepavisam nav skaidrs.

----------


## ezis666

Neko tur nesaēd, vajag savu auto vienkārši kopt, un atbilstošus materiālus izmantot.
Ae biodīzeli ir izdevīgi braukt, ja ir >0.1Ls starpība, jo patēriņš lielāks.
Tagad gan regulāri gadās ieliet tādu, kurš iet pat labāk nekā parastais DD, un mazāl līdz ar to arī tērējas

----------


## Epis

Njā ar to steorn dzinēju ir tākā ir, kamēr viņi tur kautko reālu nenodemonstrēs tikmēr neviens tam neticēs, protams ka gribās ticēt ka kautkas tāds varētu reāli patstāvēt bet tomēr esu reālists, un man reālāks liekās tas mans matemātiski aprēķinātais siltuma dzinējs  ::  vismaz tur viss strādā pēc standart fizikas formulām un var dabūt nahaļavu elektrību, vienīgi ej un tādu verķi uztaisi ! 
a tā esot reālistam izņemot vēju,sauli,ģeotermālo nav nekādu citu free enerģijas avotu, kas šobrīd darbotos, varētu vēl pieskaitīt,kokus,krūmus, un cito bio masu, jo tā aug pate pa sevim una atliek tikai savākt un svilināt  ::  (proti tie ir atjaunojamie energoresursi) 

Steron es varētu salīdzināt apmēram tāpat kā blakus topikā čaļi sapņo un fantazē par KVantu datoriem, tur viņiem ir viena priekšrocība, proti, baigās teorijas kuras saprot tikai 100 pasaules krutākie matemātiķi, un tādēļ neviens tur nemēģina kautko pretī iebilst un apšaubīt, tikai nez kāpēc tas krutais dators līdz pat šodienai nestrādā (nevar saskaitīt A+B  ::  )

----------


## dmd

> bet tomēr esu reālists


 afftar žžot!

----------


## Velko

> varētu vēl pieskaitīt,kokus,krūmus


 Šitais man šo-to atsauca atmiņā   :: 

Background stāsts - reizēm ar kolēģi sanāk tāds "zinātnisks brainstormings" BB brokastu stilā. Ņemam zināmus faktus, dažus pieņēmumus un cenšamies no tiem izdarīt pēc iespējas absurdākus secinājumus. Lūk viens no tiem (nebūs precīzs transkripts, bet apmēram tā virzījās doma):

- Nja, vēss ārā...
- Laikā, kad zied ievas vienmēr ir vēss.
- Bet interesanti, bija taču silts, bet kā sāka ziedēt ievas, tā kļuva vēss. Tur vajadzētu būt kādai sakarībai.
- Acīmredzot, kaut kas patērē siltumu.
- Ievu ziedēšana?
- Tā varētu būt. Tātad, ievu ziedēšana ir endotermisks process.
- Interesanti. Jāizdomā, kā to varētu pielietot praktiski.
- Nu, ja apstādītu lielas platības ar ievām, varētu cīnīties pret globālo sasilšanu.
- Tikai nedrīkst pārcensties, ka nesanāk leduslaikmets.
- A kā būtu ja audzētu ievas pagrabā? Sanāktu saldētava.
- Par brīvu... Varētu to pagrabu izmantot kā dzesētāju siltuma dzinējam.
- Ha, mūžīgais dzinējs.

----------


## Raimonds1

kautkādā grāmatā par izgudrotajiem bija tāds piemērs -- šāda veidā pa jokam kāds ieminējās, ka stieplles var savienot tās liekot vienu uz otras un sakožot ar zobiem

rezultāta tapa doma par kontakta elektrometinašana

un no ievas pagrabā nav tālu no domas par zāli uz jumta - velēnu jumts vai kādas energomājas ar zalienu noklāto jumtu siltumizolācijai un liekā mitruma utilizācijai

EDIT
http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=Ste ... DcountryLV
Stendē rada jaunu kviešu šķirni bioetanola ražošanai
http://delfi.lv/news/national/politics/ ... d=21571299
  standee jauan kvieshu skjiren bioetenola

Pēc Latvijā lielākā bioetanola ražotāja SIA "Jaunpagasts Plus" pasūtījuma Stendes Selekcijas un izmēģinājumu stacijas (SSIS) zinātnieki izaudzējuši kviešu šķirni, kura maksimāli efektīvi var tikt kultivēta Latvijas un Baltijas klimatiskajos apstākļos un praktiski bez atlikuma izmantojama bioetanola iegūšanai. Jauno šķirni raksturo augsta ražība, liela veldres un slimību izturība, augsts cietes un zems proteīna saturs graudos, kuri ir rupji un izlīdzināti. Tie parasti nesadīgst vārpās, bet pārstrādes procesā dod daudz bioetanola. 

Latvijas Zinātņu akadēmijas īstenais loceklis, Dr. habil. chem. Valdis Kampars, vērtējot biodegvielas ražošanas perspektīvas Latvijā, atzīst, ka viens hektārs graudaugu var dot 2500 litru, bet viens hektārs rapšu 1300 litru dīzeļdegvielas ekvivalenta un no platību izmantošanas viedokļa bioetanola ražošanai ir pozitīvas iezīmes. 

Pašreizējās biodegvielas ražošanas jaudas ļauj sasniegt apmēram 5% līmeni no benzīna patēriņa valstī, bet pēc lignocelulozes tehnoloģiju ieviešanas to būtu viegli dubultot, secina Kampars.

SIA "Jaunpagasts Plus" valdes priekšsēdētāja padomnieks Armands Gūtmanis pārliecināts, ka graudu audzēšana biodegvielai nekonkurēs ar graudu audzēšanu pārtikai, jo valstī ir pietiekami daudz neizmantotas aramzemes. Šo kviešu audzēšana bioetanolam lētāk izmaksās arī fermeriem, kaut vai tāpēc, ka neprasa pārāk daudz minerālmēslu, laikrakstam paudis Gūtmanis.

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> Pēc Latvijā lielākā bioetanola ražotāja SIA "Jaunpagasts Plus" pasūtījuma Stendes Selekcijas un izmēģinājumu stacijas (SSIS) zinātnieki izaudzējuši kviešu šķirni, kura maksimāli efektīvi var tikt kultivēta Latvijas un Baltijas klimatiskajos apstākļos un praktiski bez atlikuma izmantojama bioetanola iegūšanai. Jauno šķirni raksturo augsta ražība, liela veldres un slimību izturība, augsts cietes un zems proteīna saturs graudos, kuri ir rupji un izlīdzināti. Tie parasti nesadīgst vārpās, bet pārstrādes procesā dod daudz bioetanola.


 Biodegviela, ka viņu kūts mēsli! Kāds vispār zin cik daudz biodegvielas var iegūt no sējuma hektāra platībā? Ka tik nesanāk stipri neizdevīgi. Bet nav jau problēmas, ka tik Jevropa pasponsorē!

----------


## deivs001

Ļoti iespējams, ka nesakrīt ar autora ideju, bet - http://allcars.lv/articles.php?article_id=6

----------

